# She is hooked for life now!!!



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

We had Greta out enjoying herself today while we were training the big dogs(she is 8 weeks in these pictures). We tossed a duck for her that was a little bit bigger than her. She picked it up and returned it back to me and delivered to hand a few times. May be a beginners luck, but very cool anyhow!!

Enjoy!!

Greta getting the best of Rose








Rose about to teach Greta about the Big Dawg and the little puppy








Happy Puppy!!
















Perfect Retrieve


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

That looks like fun! I want another puppy....


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I want a puppy just like that


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

http://topshelfretrievers.homestead.com/ :beer:


----------

